# Boxing day sale's look really good this year



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I just got the online flyer for the Boxing day sale at Futureshop here in Canada.
They have two BluRay players for $99 one from Sony, Samsung and another two for $149 a Sony 360 and Panasonic BD60. 
They also had the Sony 560 for $199 that has wireless streaming capability. Is the upconversion of this player any better than the lower models?

I am trying to convince the wife to let me upgrade our Samsung 1400.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Those are some great prices for our friends in The Great White North. Boxing Day is also my Birthday, which where in the States is probably the worst possible Birthday imaginable. The letdown after the buildup to Christmas and all of that.

I would jump of the 560 at that price if you do not have a Profile 2.0 Player and your A/V rig is not near your ethernet router. It really is a nice BDP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks jack, Is the upconversion better than their lower models? I already have an Internet connection behind the players but wonder if its necessary to go with that one or the $149 one. Our Samsung 1400 is so slow at loading and glitches when playing back movies once in a while.
I also hear that the panasonic BD60 is a good player?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, so my choices are the Sony BD360 and the Panasonic BD60 for $149 or the Sony 560 with Wireless internet $199. Is the difference worth it?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Tony, if your HT is not near your router or you cannot get an ethernet easily to your BDP, I would definitely go with the Sony 560.

Again, there is not really going to be a PQ increase over your current BDP, but it is nice to have a bedroom BDP. Also, if your current BDP cannot bitstream, it is nice to have the option of the AVR decoding the codecs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Jack,
My big issue is the best player for the money, Is the Sony 360 better than the Panasonic 60?

My old BluRay loads slow and is unreliable during playback sometimes. It bitstreams all the uncompressed formats fine.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would rather have the Panasonic BD60 over the Sony BDP-360. The Panasonic will load faster and should play all discs. i would still choose the 560 over the other 2, but it is 50 Dollars more.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, the Panasonic it is then, Thanks.

May you and your family have a Merry Christmas Jack.

Tony


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Thank you Tony. Merry Christmas to your 5 Girls and your Wife. To your 6 Girls. I hope you guys also have a wonderful Boxing Day up there.

Enjoy your new BDP. The Panasonic has really gotten rave reviews and I think you will enjoy it. New toys are always fun.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Any thoughts on the Pioneer BD120 compared to the others above? Its also on sale for $199.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The BDP-120 is actually made by Sharp for Pioneer. It is the only player in Pioneer's lineup that is made by Sharp and is not nearly as good as the Panasonic or Sony.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Good to know, so many options.:rubeyes:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Tony, I really think the BD60 will do you right. It features quick boot times and is fully up to date.
The Panasonic's have gotten excellent reviews and that is an excellent price on the BD60.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Perfect! Im going to see if I can snag a deal on the Samsung 3600 as I believe it has the HQV Reon processor but I think they want too much But who knows maybe I can talk them down. 
Otherwise I will go for the Panasonic. 
Its going to be a bit cold tomorrow morning -12°C (15F) so I dont want to stand in line too long. They open at 6am.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Unless you plan to watch a bunch of DVD's on your new BDP, I would not be too worried about Reon.
Otherwise, the picture with BD will be identical and the Uniphier (Panasonic's video chip) is pretty good with DVD's.
For 99 Dollars CDN, the BD60 is an awesome deal on a highly rated BDP. Though I would be tempted by the 560 only costing 50 Dollars more and having wifi. Again, do you have your router near your HT components?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, I have an internet connection directly behind my current BluRay player so I dont really need it however the the streeming may be a nice feature on the 560.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I believe that the BD60 offers Media Streaming as well. I have never owned or used a Panasonic BDP, but they receive excellent reviews and have many satisfied customers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Panasonics look good. All the reviews I have read in the last day or so say that the video and audio of the 60 and the 80 (identical units but the 80 has 7.1 analog outs that i dont need) are the best out of all the entry level players. Although its not the nicest looking unit it has great processing hardware inside.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have been looking at the entry level players as well. The Panasonic looks like the choice to me.

I don't have one at home and I probably should have one just from a testing perspective. But the motivator now is that I picked up a DVD of Rush for my 8 year old for Christmas (he expressed interest when we heard some Rush on the radio) and when he opened it I realized it was not a DVD at all but a Blu Ray disc. Now I have a direct reason to go ahead and get one due to Santa's ineptitude with technology.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I might be picking up a new BD player for the bedroom as there are lots of great deals on in sales, especially with the new Sony models being reduced quite heavily.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Got the Panasonic this morning, we were about the 70'th people in line that by the time the store opened was at least 1500. I will give a review of it some tome in the next few weeks so I have time to watch a few movies on it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Tony, congratulations on your new acquisition. It really looks like a great player and has received stellar reviews. And you got it for an excellent price.

I look forward to hearing your findings on your new BDP. New toys are always fun.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

